# my shop



## navypaul (19 Jun 2014)

hi 
this is my first post so i decided to show my workshop, its been developing for a while and as i dont have a lot of money the kit is primarily low end, slightly better than diy stuff. 

firstly is my 

charnwood W619

Kreg router table

fox P/T

in the corner there is now a camvac wall mounted extractor 

and the terrible evolution mitre saw soon to be replaced with anything better when funds allow.

my bench drill is on the right of the door way, dont really use it too much so didnt spend a lot on one.

then my diy bench with fire door top

paul


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (19 Jun 2014)

Welcome Navy. Plenty in there to keep you very busy indeed. Once you've done just that we need PLENTY of pictures please


----------



## The Bear (19 Jun 2014)

Welcome Paul
I'd say your kit is pretty decent and a nice large space
How are you finding the camvac, I'm thinking of getting the twin motor wall mounted as well. I'll be using a cyclone with it
Mark


----------



## navypaul (19 Jun 2014)

The Bear":1c16fvv4 said:


> Welcome Paul
> I'd say your kit is pretty decent and a nice large space
> How are you finding the camvac, I'm thinking of getting the twin motor wall mounted as well. I'll be using a cyclone with it
> Mark



thats the one i got with 100mm inlet its pretty powerful it could easily provide for 2 of my machines at any one time


----------



## navypaul (19 Jun 2014)

Random Orbital Bob":28lonskf said:


> Welcome Navy. Plenty in there to keep you very busy indeed. Once you've done just that we need PLENTY of pictures please



some things i have already made, the table is a prototype just made out of what was left over front the kitchen fit. its walunt and B/BB ply 48mm thick going to make one from american black soon-ish 

paul


----------



## deema (19 Jun 2014)

That's not a work shop, it's definately a show room :lol: 
Nice work


----------



## navypaul (19 Jun 2014)

deema":1ibth412 said:


> That's not a work shop, it's definately a show room :lol:
> Nice work



haha it dont usually look that tidy i had just cleaned it and moved stuff about to get every thing in place for the extraction


----------



## Charlie Woody (19 Jun 2014)

Looks good! What have you used for the ducting?


----------



## Roughcut (19 Jun 2014)

Nice set up.
Looks like you have a good dust extraction system. 8) 
You're not the first person I've heard slating the Evolution Mitre Saw.
I've got a 10" Evolution sliding mitre saw, and to be honest I can't really fault it for the £180 or whatever it was I paid for it.
Good value for money in my opinion, but maybe the quality of the saws is a bit of a lottery and I got lucky?


----------



## navypaul (19 Jun 2014)

Charlie Woody":1vbq4qj5 said:


> Looks good! What have you used for the ducting?



i used some 100mm pipe i got from ebay and flexi pipe from amazon. the joints and y pieces are by camvac from biven machinery as is the camvac its self. the flexi doesn't look very strong and i am not expecting it to last long 


paul


----------



## navypaul (19 Jun 2014)

Roughcut":zeoq86fx said:


> Nice set up.
> Looks like you have a good dust extraction system. 8)
> You're not the first person I've heard slating the Evolution Mitre Saw.
> I've got a 10" Evolution sliding mitre saw, and to be honest I can't really fault it for the £180 or whatever it was I paid for it.
> Good value for money in my opinion, but maybe the quality of the saws is a bit of a lottery and I got lucky?



it was only bought to put down decking it keeps its angles well once set up at first, but the side play at 'full' extension is s**t and the metal fence that guides the wood was not straight it had a few degree angle in the middle where the casting curves behind the blade. shockingly bad.


----------



## KevM (21 Jun 2014)

navypaul":pcocf0xp said:


> Roughcut":pcocf0xp said:
> 
> 
> > Nice set up.
> ...



Welcome aboard Paul - nice looking space you've got for yourself.

It's interesting how reviews of the Evolution tools seem to be all over the place; I've seen several good(ish) reviews of the Evolution tools but user experiences tend to range from poor to awful - is there just a lot of variation in their quality control? I'm not in the market for any of their tools, just curious about the apparent discrepancies between reviews (presumably short term) and user experiences (presumably long term).

http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=4338


> Key features
> At the 0° setting the crosscut distance is 300mm x 75mm high while at 45/45° compound it is 210 x 40mm. Those are the key figures but see the specification opposite. It can also be set to make crown moulding cuts as well. There is an adjustable laser module to aid precise repetition cutting and extended work supports and top and front work clamps.
> 
> What makes Rage3 machines different is actually the blades and the machine's ability to work with those blades. You want to cut wood accurately? No problem. Try a steel box section - again, no problem. With quick, accurate cool cutting and virtually no burring or sparks, it is safe to use and the workpieces safe to handle after sawing. The saw head is fixed so it acts as a chopsaw when metal cutting. This makes these saws ideal for site work, especially for refurbishment and recycling timbers without always dealing with tedious nail removal - just trim to a clean finish.
> ...


----------



## navypaul (1 Feb 2016)

hi

its been a while since i posted pics of the workshop. most of the stuff has been upgraded for 'better' equipment.

paul


----------



## custard (1 Feb 2016)

Man, that's a factory!

Nice space by the way, not so cluttered that you can't store some boards or have room for an efficient glue up. The challenge is keeping it that way, but if you do have a Naval background then I guess tidiness is second nature!


----------



## whittler1507 (1 Feb 2016)

Really like the table, how'd you bend the legs?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## navypaul (1 Feb 2016)

whittler1507":2wxan6wv said:


> Really like the table, how'd you bend the legs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



its just two sheets of b/b ply glued together then routed out using a template i made

paul


----------



## navypaul (1 Feb 2016)

custard":far16zja said:


> Man, that's a factory!
> 
> Nice space by the way, not so cluttered that you can't store some boards or have room for an efficient glue up. The challenge is keeping it that way, but if you do have a Naval background then I guess tidiness is second nature!



thanks it does get pretty cluttered very quickly and i was wanting to make it semi professional just in case and the navy thing really doesn't help that much


----------



## markblue777 (9 Feb 2016)

I like the table navypaul. since made out of "scrap" as well, it is a nice use of it.

Mark


----------



## SVB (9 Feb 2016)

Nice space. 

When I set out garage out I pained the walls with some white masonry paint. Massive difference to the light at the benches and overall feel of the place. Worth thinking about perhaps?

Thanks for sharing,

Simon


----------



## navypaul (10 Feb 2016)

SVB":z3b8l565 said:


> Nice space.
> 
> When I set out garage out I pained the walls with some white masonry paint. Massive difference to the light at the benches and overall feel of the place. Worth thinking about perhaps?
> 
> ...



pretty good idea, ill do that. It can get pretty dingy in there when the doors are closed trying not to annoy the neighbours


----------



## Adam9453 (10 Feb 2016)

Its also worth fitting better lighting, some twin fluorescents with daylight tubes will make it feel much better.
Combine that with painting the walls bright white, makes a vast difference to how comfortable it is to work in with the doors shut.
My workshop has no windows and obviously its so cold and miserable at the moment that the doors are always shut, it however is so bright inside that I don't notice the time going by and before I know it, its 11 o'clock at night and the other half is telling me its time to stop 
Its like the vegas casino effect :twisted:


----------



## navypaul (10 Feb 2016)

yeah next on my list is to upgrade the electrics i need bigger cable to handle the amps im demanding from the house c/u more 16/20a spurs better lighting bed tv sonos etc...


----------



## MusicMan (10 Feb 2016)

Roughcut":15wqr65r said:


> Nice set up.
> Looks like you have a good dust extraction system. 8)
> You're not the first person I've heard slating the Evolution Mitre Saw.
> I've got a 10" Evolution sliding mitre saw, and to be honest I can't really fault it for the £180 or whatever it was I paid for it.
> Good value for money in my opinion, but maybe the quality of the saws is a bit of a lottery and I got lucky?



Then I got lucky, too. My fence is straight and I had no trouble setting it up to cut square. It's one of my most useful tools. I do use it for plastic, tufnol, aluminium and steel too, though stainless steel was a very bad fail; gummed up every tooth and trashed the blade. Mind, when I got a new blade, I couldn't believe how well it cut. I've no plans to upgrade it. 

If one comes with a bent fence, I'd send it back.

Keith


----------



## Adam9453 (11 Feb 2016)

navypaul":39xcjtnw said:


> yeah next on my list is to upgrade the electrics i need bigger cable to handle the amps im demanding from the house c/u more 16/20a spurs better lighting bed tv sonos etc...


its a slippery slope, I put 10mm2 cable from the house to the 'shed' as i wanted to ensure it was as future proof as possible.
I must say having proper mains, lighting, heating, 13amp ring, 16amp ring etc etc is soooo much more comfortable and useful than running on one extension lead from the house!!


----------



## navypaul (11 Feb 2016)

i used to do that with my old garage but then i only had a circular saw a router some chisels and 3 clamps. ahh good old days


----------



## navypaul (20 Feb 2016)

navypaul":347me96q said:


> SVB":347me96q said:
> 
> 
> > Nice space.
> ...



just painted the walls, NEVER AGAIN painting masonry is one of the worst things ive done and ive done some honking things, it was horrible but made a huge difference right away, thanks for the idea


----------



## DiscoStu (21 Feb 2016)

If I was doing it I'd have sprayed it. Especially if overspray wasn't an issue. I went to paint some Tongue and groove MRMDF in the summer did about 12" square before I drove to Screwfix and bought a sprayer. Best £50 I've spent in a long time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

